# Slipping into gear



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

mmafly4red said:


> i have an 07 2 stroke Yamaha tiller. I have my control rod set so that my motor will easily transition from forward to neutral to reverse while not running. My motor is starting easily in neutral, but immediately slips into forward. I can hold my hand on the shifter and prevent it from changing into gear. Is there an adjustment knob that may have come loose that is letting the control rod slip? That is all I can think of. Any help would be appreciated.


Have you tried adjusting the shift cable?


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

Has anyone pulled your lower unit recently? Water pump job or anything of that nature? If so they could have attached the shift cable on with a different number of threads which is what bluewave is trying to get at. 
If this is not the case there could be something up with your lower unit that you may want to check into before things get worse. Forward to neutral isn't necessarily a problem but vice versa could be.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

There are steps to threading it correctly online.


----------



## mmafly4red (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. It took a while, but finally got the adjustment right. Back up and running.


----------

